# abbout me and others intro of sorts. to every one



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

HI 

giving info and doing and intro. that is all

I had in another section on here something about what is happening right now to me.

My dad died in may so i have not been active like i was. I will be on here but my mind is not there. 

I need to put something back on here for someone i was in contact with on here. It was in another section but since ther is new people here i thought i would do this. here for starters

I had it on here then deleted it then felt guilty

I am a long time member since 2005 but had to resign up in 2010

I have benefit from this site as well as helping others on this site. for a lack of better way in saying it. 

G is one of those that benefit from me and we are nonsexual nnonromantic friends. 

Due to circumstances beyond our control we are unable to talk. 

This is for everyone but i need everyone and this person to see this. I never stop contact with people and when i do something i do it out of fear. 

Jmsclayton 
48 
born in 60s
in the USA
i have a profile on here.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I suggest you delete your name at the end of the post.


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

Sorry Judith, I tried, but I simply cannot make sense out of this thread.


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

ty


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

first off what is it you dont understand and i am just explain about my putting my info about my dad back on here. that is all

not sure what else to say

Judith


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

It's not clear if you're asking for help or you just want to put something up on here and if it's just something to put up here then what is it?

Your name and age?

What will that do?

If you're trying to reach a specific person on here, why not check and see if they're still active- probably not if you were last here 6 years ago but if so just send them a message rather than putting up a post that they might not even notice even if they are actively posting here.

You said you stopped being active because your Dad died, in May- but then you say you resigned in 2010, 6 years ago. 

It's rather confusing.


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi 

I am sorry for confusion i can be confusing it is mainly and intro and giving info

responses below yours


's not clear if you're asking for help or you just want to put something up on here and if it's just something to put up here then what is it?

Judith No help at this time. just introduce myself is all. 

Your name and age?
name and age tells how old i am in how years of experience i have etc. about what i am talking about

What will that do?

see above

If you're trying to reach a specific person on here, why not check and see if they're still active- probably not if you were last here 6 years ago but if so just send them a message rather than putting up a post that they might not even notice even if they are actively posting here.

Judith no. i will leave it at that-it is really to everyone etc. 

You said you stopped being active because your Dad died, in May- he died in 2016

but then you say you resigned in 2010, 6 years ago. 



Judith: i did. I have been reading the stuff not responding to it becuase been busy with helping my mother with dads stuff. etc. I am going to try to be active and read etc. but 

It's rather confusing. 

sorry


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@jmsclayton Nice to see you again Judith and sorry to hear about the loss of your father.


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

thank you same here TNT


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: intro of sorts to every one*

Here is my original intro in this thread

I originally started in about 2005 

I want to say earlier but i had to unsubscribe and resubscribe because I don't do well with new technology 

The thing in the profile says 2010 but I know i was here before that.

Judith


----------

